# $5,500 Specialized Turbo Levo



## Bebebla (Aug 7, 2021)

Not sure is I should’ve post this in ‘What bike to buy’ or here since it’s EBikes related.


Hi all. I am new here and fairly new to MTB. But have been out a few times and spent a good amount of time researching ebikes, that’ll help me catch up to my expert friends.
I can’t find any good reviews on the $5,500 Specialized Turbo Levo. Please can somebody knowledgeable on the bikes share any input or thoughts?

Please note this one is already over what was my budget. Been looking at Fezzari Wire Peak and Giant Stance E+1 as options, but dang they’d take time to get. If you can help me with your thoughts or other recommendations, I’d appreciate it. Up to 4,500 is as much I’d like to spend but will go to the 5.5k for the right bike. Mostly flow trails


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

There are very few, if any $5,000 Emtbs available, especially in size medium. Plus, it seems that the 2021 $5,000 Emtb will be the new 2022 $5,500 Emtb, at least here in the USA. If you want to ride now, buy used. You may want to check Pinkbike classified etc. Good luck.


----------



## Bebebla (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks. I've actually found a couple in the vicinity, maybe a few hours of drive for some of them but they exist. Giant and Specialized at least. Polygon is immediately accesible through online order.



Jack7782 said:


> There are very few, if any $5,000 Emtbs available, especially in size medium. Plus, it seems that the 2021 $5,000 Emtb will be the new 2022 $5,500 Emtb, at least here in the USA. If you want to ride now, buy used. You may want to check Pinkbike classified etc. Good luck.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Check out Commencal. Mine has been great for me.


----------



## Bebebla (Aug 7, 2021)

RBoardman said:


> Check out Commencal. Mine has been great for me.


Thanks, I've checked them out because I have read several forums recommended for availability and good value, but the 5K dance is unavailable till November the earliest.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I rode a two or three year earlier model and it was fine, not exceptional. As long as there aren't reports of motor problems (the one I rode had a Brose AIR, but don't know what they're using now), you can't go too wrong with Specialized. The one I rode was the lowest tier, but was spec'ed OK.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Bebebla said:


> Not sure is I should've post this in 'What bike to buy' or here since it's EBikes related.
> 
> Hi all. I am new here and fairly new to MTB. But have been out a few times and spent a good amount of time researching ebikes, that'll help me catch up to my expert friends.
> I can't find any good reviews on the $5,500 Specialized Turbo Levo. Please can somebody knowledgeable on the bikes share any input or thoughts?
> ...


The $5.5k Turbo Levo is the base spec, and like base specs of cars, etc... it really isn't at the sweet spot in the model line. A lot of people end-up opting to upgrade it with significant investments after-the-fact, turning it into a false economy.

The most obvious issue is the 500Wh battery. All other Turbo Levo models have a 700Wh battery. In the course of shopping for their first e-bike, a lot of people think that all they need is _enough_ battery for what they ride, and that's the end of their consideration. The part they miss is that the shallower you can keep your depth-of-discharges, the greater longevity the battery will have. All else being equal, a 700Wh battery will necessarily incur a shallower depth-of-discharge than a 500Wh battery for the same ride. e-bike batteries wear-out just like cellphone batteries (similar chemistry/power density), except that the battery is replaceable to the tune of ~$1k.
A less obvious issue is that while the specific Rock Shox suspension parts on it might feel fine in the parking lot, they are a lot less impressive on the trail.
The next spec up (the Turbo Levo Comp, $7.5k) is a significant improvement in all aspects and starts defining the lower end of the sweet spot for this model.


----------



## Bebebla (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for your response. I thought the 500wh would be enough only because I rode an Intense EMTB with a 500wh a only used 40% since most time I ride it on Eco. Can there be a big difference between a 500wh on one over the other.

I've tried to find a comp for testing and helping me make the decision before I pull the trigger but haven't found any .



DtEW said:


> The $5.5k Turbo Levo is the base spec, and like base specs of cars, etc... it really isn't at the sweet spot in the model line. A lot of people end-up opting to upgrade it with significant investments after-the-fact, turning it into a false economy.
> 
> The most obvious issue is the 500Wh battery. All other Turbo Levo models have a 700Wh battery. In the course of shopping for their first e-bike, a lot of people think that all they need is _enough_ battery for what they ride, and that's the end of their consideration. The part they miss is that the shallower you can keep your depth-of-discharges, the greater longevity the battery will have. All else being equal, a 700Wh battery will necessarily incur a shallower depth-of-discharge than a 500Wh battery for the same ride. e-bike batteries wear-out just like cellphone batteries (similar chemistry/power density), except that the battery is replaceable to the tune of ~$1k.
> A less obvious issue is that while the specific Rock Shox suspension parts on it might feel fine in the parking lot, they are a lot less impressive on the trail.
> The next spec up (the Turbo Levo Comp, $7.5k) is a significant improvement in all aspects and starts defining the lower end of the sweet spot for this model.


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

I got lucky I suppose. Orderred a new 2020 YT decoy and it got delivered a week later. Comfy and nimble machine with good specs for the price. But only a size S available now I see
YT Industries


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Bebebla said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I thought the 500wh would be enough only because I rode an Intense EMTB with a 500wh a only used 40% since most time I ride it on Eco. Can there be a big difference between a 500wh on one over the other.


AFAIK, there are no more than anecdotes about how different motors compare against each other in terms of efficiency due to the fact that there are so many difficult-to-control/uncontrollable variables, the most obvious of which being varying rider weights, routes, and riding habits... and less obviously, motor response tuning, change state reporting, etc. I'm sure at some point somebody will devise some sort of workable metric (I mean, cars are similar multi-faceted machines with complex performance envelopes), but this hasn't happened with e-bike motors yet. But I would not assume a great deal of difference.

In any case, your words suggest that you're still missing the point. It's not about how much capacity is "enough". It's about how a lithium-chemistry battery pack with more capacity will always give a longer service life relative to a pack with less capacity, given similar usage. How much longer service life is actually kind of shocking (pun unintended). See Table 2 here:









BU-808: How to Prolong Lithium-based Batteries


BU meta description needed...




batteryuniversity.com







Bebebla said:


> I've tried to find a comp for testing and helping me make the decision before I pull the trigger but haven't found any .


While test-riding something close to the model-of-interest might've been possible pre-pandemic... it's not very realistic these days, especially with big-brand, well-reviewed and popular models of bikes.


----------

